# Loopy Cardigan



## gracie2012

Hello all my name is Kelly and i have an 8 week old grandaughter and i would love to knit her a loopy cardigan. does any one care to share a pattern with me please


----------



## gracie2012

removed


----------



## HandyFamily

Oh, please, please, take off the email address!!!
Someone might abuse this info - the forum is very easy ascertainable and found-able by search...
People would PM you - and than you can send the mail to just the one you want, not let it just "hand" in the net... This is personal information...

And as for the question - what is a loopy cardigan?


----------



## Linday

Kelly

Welcome to Knitting Paradise.

It is not a good idea to put personal information on the open forum. You can send a private message through the forum. That is the preferred way for contact between members and it is there that we share personal information. There are thousands of nice people on the forum but it is an open forum and you don't really know who may be reading.

I wasn't able to find a free pattern but did find this.

http://www.knitpat.com/Loopy-Jacket--Bonnet-Baby-Knitting-Patterns-p828.asp

You can look here as well. Good luck.

http://www.knittingpatterncentral.com/directory.php


----------



## gracie2012

really sorry ihave removed this.


----------



## HandyFamily

Kelly, don't be sorry, just be careful - it's for your safety - and this applies to any open forum you might attend to, not just this one... 

And still - what is a loopy cardigan, so that I could try to find something?


----------



## gracie2012

Hello

It's a baby cardigan and all loopy like in the link above . Some of the ones I have seen are from one year plus but I'm looking to knit a baby one


----------



## Dsynr

I wouldn't put a"loopy" cardi on a young baby.
Baby fingers get caught, hard to get really clean, takes forever to dry, etc.
there's usually other good reasons for projects to be a certain size range.
JMHO


----------



## HandyFamily

Aaaaa-ha.
Is that







it?
Kelly, you'd better ask the mother if she will use it before you make it.
I'll agree with Dsynr on that - if it was my baby... I wouldn't use it.


----------



## kacey64

Hi Kelly and welcome to KP. My oldest daughter had a loopy cardigan when she was a baby. The loops were not as long as the ones shown in the pic. It was made of 100% acrylique and washed like a dream. That was back in the dark ages, I guess before the dangers were recognized. She is 46 now.


----------



## HandyFamily

It might be dangerous - I can't really understand how big those... loops? - are, but it seems unpractical to me. So wouldn't use it. On one hand, it is - or looks like it is - really warm. So no way it can be used in mild weather. But it won't stop the wind, so is not good for cold weather either... not as the ... aaa... well, whatever these







are called in english, I truthfully do not know.


----------



## dutchie

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-66327-1.html

Hi Kelly, I started this post back in march, there was alot of interest & suggestions from people that you could probably make use of regarding your 'loopy cardigan' question.

Dutchie x


----------



## sandyP

My mother made one for my daughter when she was first born. I also have pictures of us as children wearing them no trouble was caused to us or my daughter. Unfortunately the pattern disappeared when my mother leant it to one of her friends and she never got it back.

I do have a pattern for a 2-4 yr old though if you want to PM me.


----------



## suewynn

This loopy hooded cardigan was posted back in May this year, maybe you could PM her (melaniew) and ask her how to find or buy the pattern.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-78773-1.html


----------



## sam0767

It is very pretty. I imagine the loops are in a safety way where nothing would happen when in wear.


----------



## gracie2012

Hi all

i made these for my daughter 20 years ago and had no problems and they were also around when i was younger also,


----------



## donmaur

loopy cardigans are not too suitable for wee ones as they get caught in the loops


----------



## janwalla

gracie2012 said:


> Hello all my name is Kelly and i have an 8 week old grandaughter and i would love to knit her a loopy cardigan. does any one care to share a pattern with me please


Here is one very popular in the 70 to 80's all my children had them!


----------



## gardiloo

Have got pattern but its for a bigger girl Have just knitted a tiny baby cardie in knit in lace its beautiful


----------



## gracie2012

Hi do you mind sharing the pattern for tiny baby please

Thanks Kelly


----------



## Angora

I would like a loopy cardi pattern without the hood. I guess I would be a small. Love loopy wild patterns. Like everyone else I have a yarn stash and would love the loopy pattern. It would look great in the hand painted yarn. Something new to create with the sound of clinking needles . Help ,someone!


----------



## Vickimay

Have joined this site and thanks to you I've found what I wanted in 5 minutes thank you


----------



## manda7285

These cardigans are lovely hope you got sorted out I’ve been looking forever


----------

